# Bicycle Mikes Dudley Swap- Feb. 21st



## Bri-In-RI (Dec 10, 2015)

This just in- Bicycle Mike Kaplan will be holding his next Dudley Mass. swap on Sunday February 21st. This will be an indoor swap in the Blue room of the Dudley Flea. I'll post more info as Mike updates his site-

http://www.dudleydorightfleamarket.com/

More info can be found here-
http://oldroads.com/dudley/


----------



## mike j (Dec 10, 2015)

Great! Thanks Brian, the Dudley swap his high on my list of favorites. Looking forward to it.


----------



## catfish (Dec 11, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## StevieZ (Dec 12, 2015)

Alrighty. We are defiantly ready for this one!!!!!


----------



## vuniw (Dec 18, 2015)

Just put it in my calendar. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jan 9, 2016)

More info here-
http://oldroads.com/dudley/


----------



## catfish (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for posting. 



Bri-In-RI said:


> More info here-
> http://oldroads.com/dudley/


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Feb 6, 2016)

Who's in?


----------



## catfish (Feb 6, 2016)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Who's in?




Always a great meet!


----------



## tech549 (Feb 8, 2016)

looking forward to it.


----------



## mike j (Feb 8, 2016)

We'll be coming up, always well worth the drive.


----------



## catfish (Feb 8, 2016)

Sounds like it'll be another great show.


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 8, 2016)

I'll be there.


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 8, 2016)

I'll be there too.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm excited!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 8, 2016)

I'll probably be there and hide in a corner like usual , talking to myself.


----------



## catfish (Feb 8, 2016)

ivrjhnsn said:


> I'll probably be there and hide in a corner like usual , talking to myself.




Good to know......


----------



## mike j (Feb 15, 2016)

Less than a week away, long range, a high of 46 & sunny. Sounds balmy compared to what we've been having.


----------



## catfish (Feb 15, 2016)

mike j said:


> Less than a week away, long range, a high of 46 & sunny. Sounds balmy compared to what we've been having.




Nice !!!!


----------



## Barto (Feb 15, 2016)

I made plans with my wife and friends to visit the "Dudey Flea Market"  hmmm, will you look at that...a bike swap  meet!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 15, 2016)

Barto said:


> I made plans with my wife and friends to visit the "Dudey Flea Market"  hmmm, will you look at that...a bike swap  meet!



You know, that is the perfect scenario, my wife goes thru the flea market side while I am on the swap meet side.. Mike, you are a genius


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm planning to be there for the first time. Is this one of those swaps that starts at 3 a.m.?


----------



## mike j (Feb 16, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm planning to be there for the first time. Is this one of those swaps that starts at 3 a.m.?



That would be mountain time, 5am eastern standard.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 16, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm planning to be there for the first time. Is this one of those swaps that starts at 3 a.m.?



  I think Copake does....


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 17, 2016)

Dudley is this Sunday !!!!


----------



## Springer Tom (Feb 18, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm planning to be there for the first time. Is this one of those swaps that starts at 3 a.m.?



Yes, but that's just because mikej will be there sucking up all the girls frames......be seein' all y'all......


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Feb 19, 2016)

With a temp of near 50 degrees Mike has confirmed that this will indeed by an outdoor swap. Much easier setup.


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 19, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## catfish (Feb 19, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> Cool.




Yes cool, but also warm. 50s is good outside meet weather.


----------



## mike j (Feb 19, 2016)

Yes, but not to warm that the herd stops moving & beds down.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Feb 20, 2016)

catfish said:


> Yes cool, but also warm. 50s is good outside meet weather.



Especially since 50 outside only translates to like 35 inside that blue room at Dudley!


----------



## catfish (Feb 20, 2016)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Especially since 50 outside only translates to like 35 inside that blue room at Dudley!




Good point!


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 20, 2016)

My Truck is packed with what I really don't know parts & pieces from past projects. If anyone has request for certain bike related items or random toys & or antique items now is a good time to speak up who knows I may have what your looking for. .


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 21, 2016)

Sun is up and looks good. Anyone taking pictures yet?


----------



## Intense One (Feb 21, 2016)

Bummer I missed it!   Any good scores?   Always a good time had..good conversation there


----------



## mike j (Feb 21, 2016)

Great show, well attended,and a nice day.


----------



## mike j (Feb 21, 2016)

A lot of Caber's including Bri-In-Ri, dfa242, Rustyjones, Tanksalot, Bikewhorder, Tech543, Mr. Columbia, and a couple of others that I can't remember at the moment (old age ).













View attachment 287960


----------



## mike j (Feb 21, 2016)

...and Bike Mike (in black) the proprietor of the event. Picked up some smalls that I needed & another Colson, no Springer Tom, it's not a girls.


----------



## Barto (Feb 22, 2016)

Had a good time at the swap...didn't meet as many people as I wanted.  Got a few items but still looking for that elusive Rollfast lock and lock bracket!!!  Saturday I was trying to mount a new seat but had the wrong size seat post connecter, found it  at the swap and put it on once I got home...nice!!!

BART


----------



## catfish (Feb 22, 2016)

Looks like another great meet.


----------

